# Bakit ganun? Kung anong gusto mo, hindi mo makuha?



## jakethesnake

Could you please translate? Thanks again!

bk8 ganun?kung anung gus2 mu ndi mu makuha..yun n nga lang nagiisang wish q para xa sarili q.minsan lng aq humiling ng happiness for myself..


----------



## DotterKat

First, here is the corrected text:

*Bakit ganun? Kung anong gusto mo, hindi mo makuha.* *Yun na nga lang ang nagiisang wish ko para sa sarili ko. Minsan lang akong humiling ng happiness for myself.
* 
Why is it like that? / Why does it have to be that way all the time? Whatever it is one wants, one never gets. That was my one and only wish for myself. I have asked just once for (a little bit of) happiness for myself.

(Note that I took some poetic license in translating the text so it is not verbatim but I believe I have captured the speaker's intent, frustration and even his/her pleading tone over something that they obviously want to obtain.)


----------



## jakethesnake

you are really sweet for translating...thanks so much!


----------

